# Klamotten von Decathlon



## mtdr (21. Juli 2011)

Wurde durch einen Freund auf die Fahrradbekeidung von Decathlon aufmerksam und würde mich freuen, wenn ihr eure Erfahrungen, Meinungen, ... hier posten würdet.


----------



## motorsportfreak (22. Juli 2011)

Hab MTB-Shirts von denen, bin zufrieden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukelundy (22. Juli 2011)

Ich hab schon alle möglichen Klamotten (und sogar mein bike) von denen und bin immer sehr zufrieden. 
Vor allem der Preis ist super. Die Qualität kann mit markenprodukten mithalten. Die Fitness Shirts sind mM nach sogar besser. 
Bestell dir aber immer verschiedene Größen, da sie doch sehr unterschiedlich ausfallen.


----------



## Spenglerextrem (22. Juli 2011)

Ich hab von denen eine lange warme Winterhose mit Einsatz.

Ist echt nicht schlecht das Teil aber an Assos kommt sie natürlich nicht ran.

Aber da ich im Winter eh nicht die ultralangen Touren fahre reicht sie vollkommen aus.

Spenglerextrem


----------



## mtdr (22. Juli 2011)

Besten Dank für eure Infos.
Hat jemand schon eine Bikehose oder Regenjacke gekauft?
http://www.decathlon.de/fahrrad-bek...n-radhose-3-schwarz-id_MAN_11587_1726857.html
http://www.decathlon.de/fahrrad-bekleidung-radsport-btwin-regenjacke-3-rot-id_MAN_11587_8154027.html


----------



## KarlTheodor (6. Dezember 2012)

hi, hat jemand erfahrung mit den decathlon fleece-oberteilen?

insbesondere interessieren mich die schnitte der jacke forclaz 200 und des shirts forclaz 50. die letzten fleece-oberteile, die ich günstig (woanders) bestellt habe, waren nämlich für stark übergewichtige herren geschnitten und da habe ich kein bock mehr drauf.


----------



## Bruchpilot79 (6. Dezember 2012)

Zu den Fleece-Jacken kann ich leider keine Auskunft geben. 

Die Radhosen von denen sind von der Passform eher grenzwertig. Der Schaumstoff bleibt definitiv nicht dort wo er bleiben sollte. Habe sowohl eng anliegende Radhosen und auch Freeride-Hosen dort in verschiedenen Größen probiert und bin nicht damit glücklich geworden.


----------



## lorenz4510 (6. Dezember 2012)

KarlTheodor schrieb:


> hi, hat jemand erfahrung mit den decathlon fleece-oberteilen?
> 
> insbesondere interessieren mich die schnitte der jacke forclaz 200 und des shirts forclaz 50. die letzten fleece-oberteile, die ich günstig (woanders) bestellt habe, waren nämlich für stark übergewichtige herren geschnitten und da habe ich kein bock mehr drauf.


 
ich verwende regelmässig pullis von dec, also forlaz 50 und 20er sind beide top, und nix für übergewichtige.

die fleece sachen allgemein von dec sind kultig, da saubillig und 1a von der verarbeitung, den neuen for 50er hab ich ned hab die von letzten winter, da ändert sich der schnitt aber meist nur minimal.

ich 1,80 ca 80kg, bei  beiden liegen sie in grösse m sauber am körper auf, in grösse l is noch bishen luft, ich würde auf jeden fall das neue 20er modell testen.

den forlaz 20 kann ich für radler der nicht ne trikot bessensenheit hat "ein biker verwendet nur trikots, sonst ist er kein biker....", auf jeden fall empfehlen.

mindestens in 2 grössen bestellen und zumindest einen nehmen der "am körper" aufliegt.

es ist innen microfleece aussen glatt, sehr weich gebaut , der ganze pulli is ne mischung aus shirt und pulli, mit ner 1a wärmeleistung für seine gewichtsklasse, der läst locker unmassen shirts+trikots mit selbem gewicht ~180g, von der wärme isolationsleistung links liegen.

er taugt sogar teilweise als reine unterwäsche.

ich hab mittlerweile 5 stück davon zuhause rumliegen.


----------



## KarlTheodor (6. Dezember 2012)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> ich verwende regelmässig pullis von dec, also forlaz 50 und 20er sind beide top, und nix für übergewichtige.
> 
> die fleece sachen allgemein von dec sind kultig, da saubillig und 1a von der verarbeitung, den neuen for 50er hab ich ned hab die von letzten winter, da ändert sich der schnitt aber meist nur minimal.
> 
> ...



hmmm, hört sich super an, aber ich brauche einen reißverschluss und eine jacke wäre am besten (wegen unterwegs an- und ausziehen). 

wenn das ding eng anliegen soll, wäre bei 176/70 wahrscheinlich "S" angebracht, oder?


----------



## Fliegenfänger (6. Dezember 2012)

Jo, die 10 euro FR Hose kannste in die Tonne werfen, ein Spaßkauf der die erwartete Meinung bestätigte 

Im Gegensatz dazu taugen die kurzen Radhosen mit Gelpolster, für glaube 35e, wirklich was, angenehm zu tragen auch unter weiten Shorts. Polster ist top.

Eine Decathlon Fleece Jacke hat mein Chef in der Firma an, sieht relativ normal vom Schnitt aus. Ich hab nur die günstigen fleecepullis für zuhause, und die sind eng geschnitten.


----------



## KarlTheodor (6. Dezember 2012)

Fliegenfänger schrieb:


> Jo, die 10 euro FR Hose kannste in die Tonne werfen, ein Spaßkauf der die erwartete Meinung bestätigte
> 
> Im Gegensatz dazu taugen die kurzen Radhosen mit Gelpolster, für glaube 35e, wirklich was, angenehm zu tragen auch unter weiten Shorts. Polster ist top.
> 
> Eine Decathlon Fleece Jacke hat mein Chef in der Firma an, sieht relativ normal vom Schnitt aus. Ich hab nur die günstigen fleecepullis für zuhause, und die sind eng geschnitten.


die genannten forclaz 20?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (6. Dezember 2012)

Also ich habe eine paar Artikle von denen, Regenjacke die fÃ¼r 15â¬ (Die macht was Sie soll) habe auch die etwas teurere (ist aber nicht besser, nimmt nur mehr Platz weg) Winterhose, (reicht vÃ¶llig aus bis -10) kurze Hose, (nur die teueren kaufen,der Rest ist schrott) Handschuhe Winter/Sommer (sind ok fÃ¼r das Geld, kommen aber an teure wie Gore oder PI nicht ran)
GrundsÃ¤tzlich sollte man alles vorher probieren, die meisten Artikel fallen sehr klein aus. FranzmÃ¤nner halt 
Im groÃen und ganzen kann man dort fÃ¼r kleines Geld sich schnell mal was kaufen, liegt bei mir aber vielleicht auch daran das der Laden gleich um die Ecke ist.


----------



## lorenz4510 (6. Dezember 2012)

KarlTheodor schrieb:


> hmmm, hÃ¶rt sich super an, aber ich brauche einen reiÃverschluss und eine jacke wÃ¤re am besten (wegen unterwegs an- und ausziehen).
> 
> wenn das ding eng anliegen soll, wÃ¤re bei 176/70 wahrscheinlich "S" angebracht, oder?


 
die sind eher zu zu klein vom schnitt bestell mal S+M, bei dec kannst eh immer alles rurÃ¼ckschicken kostenlos.

jacken hab ich noch nie getestet , aber soweit ich weis soll die eine fÃ¼r ~27â¬ ziemlich gut sein.

aso und die neue fleece weste fÃ¼r 15â¬ ist auch sehr gut.
die hab ich in grÃ¶sse M is eher enganliegend bei mir der kragen oben geht sauber ohne zu ziehen um den hals und wÃ¤rmt supi, passform allgemein is recht gut.

sie geht bei mir bis bishen Ã¼ber den gesÃ¤Ãansatz, und schliest unten sauber mit nem gummibund ab, sehr bequem+leicht+warm.


----------



## Fliegenfänger (6. Dezember 2012)

ne, eine mit einer brusttasche, also 500 oder 600


----------



## ltdrace (6. Dezember 2012)

Habe bisher auch gute Erfahrungen mit Decathlon gemacht.

Absolout empfehlenswert: Radsportbrillenset (Radsportbrille SG B´TWIN 700)

http://www.decathlon.de/radsportbrille-sg-btwin-700-id_8173630.html

Brillenetui, mehrere auswechselbare Brillengläser. Für 24,90 ein Top-Preis,.... und gut aussehen tut sie auch .


----------



## tvaellen (6. Dezember 2012)

Habe im Spanienurlaub neulich beim Declathon in Sevilla einiges an Laufklamotten gekauft und bin durchgehend sehr zufrieden. Ist zwar nicht so chic wie Gore, Nike oder Odlo, kostet aber auch nur ein Drittel und die Funktion / Verarbeitung ist top.


----------



## KarlTheodor (6. Dezember 2012)

toll, danke euch allen für die tipps!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (6. Dezember 2012)

aso noch was was ich recht gut finde hab ich mal rausgesucht.
https://www.decathlon.de/t-shirt-tee-good-50-herren-id_8152877.html

ist ein polyester t-shirt das ich im sommer getestet habe , futzt sehr gut ist glattes polyester gewebe"dacher eher nix fÃ¼r winter" das sehr elastisch geschtrickt ist, und 1a feuchtigkeit leitet, verarbeitung is sehr gut, robust ist es auch.

fÃ¼r 5â¬ das beste polyester t-shirt das  mir bisher unter die finger gekommen ist.


----------



## KarlTheodor (6. Dezember 2012)

so, ich habe mir jetzt eine forclaz 200 und eine forclaz 20 (aus neugier) sowie ein quechua achselshirt "fresh" bestellt. alles jeweils in s und m.

bin schon gespannt wie ein flitzebogen 
insbesondere auch ob man das forclaz 20 als unterhemd tragen kann...


----------



## Air-Wastl (7. Dezember 2012)

Guten Morgen, 

kennt einer von Euch die Fahrradjacke 7 von Decathlon? Ist die
Winddicht? 
Bei den letzten Ausfahrten zog es durch meine Klamotten wie 
durch eine offene Scheune.

MFG Wastl


----------



## Nforcer (7. Dezember 2012)

Habe sowohl die lange Polsterhose als auch die kurze Variante (für 25  ).
Bin zwar noch keine anderen Polsterhosen gefahren, bin mit denen super zufrieden. Passform ist super, die Hosen sind angenehm zu tragen. Das Polster rutscht nicht. Und die lange Hose hält bis ~ 0°C warm.
Generell sind die Klamotten von Decathlon super. Leider ist die Passform öfters daneben. Eher nichts für lange Dünne, sondern für kurze Dicke.


----------



## KarlTheodor (7. Dezember 2012)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Habe sowohl die lange Polsterhose als auch die kurze Variante (für 25  ).
> Bin zwar noch keine anderen Polsterhosen gefahren, bin mit denen super zufrieden. Passform ist super, die Hosen sind angenehm zu tragen. Das Polster rutscht nicht. Und die lange Hose hält bis ~ 0°C warm.
> Generell sind die Klamotten von Decathlon super. Leider ist die Passform öfters daneben. Eher nichts für lange Dünne, sondern für kurze Dicke.


heißt das jetzt, dass du klein und dick bist? 

du machst mir nicht gerade mut...


----------



## gary.fischer (7. Dezember 2012)

Die Decathlon - Fleece Klamotten sind super, wir haben die seit vielen Jahren. Selbst der älteste Pulli ist zwar dünn geworden, aber noch ganz (z.B. Ellenbogen sind nicht "durch"). 

Die Größen haben sich in den Jahren etwas verändert, ich habe zwei Fleecejacken, eine EUR L von vor 2 Jahren und eine EUR XL von diesem Jahr (176/70). Fleece-Pullis sind meist M (habe lange Arme). 

Gerade für die Kids gibt es m.E. keine Alternative.


----------



## Maracuja10 (7. Dezember 2012)

KarlTheodor schrieb:


> hi, hat jemand erfahrung mit den decathlon fleece-oberteilen?
> 
> insbesondere interessieren mich die schnitte der jacke forclaz 200 und des shirts forclaz 50. die letzten fleece-oberteile, die ich günstig (woanders) bestellt habe, waren nämlich für stark übergewichtige herren geschnitten und da habe ich kein bock mehr drauf.




Hi,

Die Teile fallen normal aus. Mir passt bei 1,77 und 74kg M optimal (sitzt etwas enger). Sind übrigens Super Fleece Shirts. Auch nach 1,5 Jahre noch in einem 1a Zustand.


----------



## böser_wolf (7. Dezember 2012)

Air-Wastl schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> kennt einer von Euch die Fahrradjacke 7 von Decathlon? Ist die
> Winddicht?
> ...



tip von mir
ich benutz die softshell von decathlon als rad jacke 
vor allem jetzt bei wetter
wind/regendicht (ok nicht bei stunden lagen dauereregen)
das ganze für60euronen


----------



## Air-Wastl (7. Dezember 2012)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> tip von mir
> ich benutz die softshell von decathlon als rad jacke
> vor allem jetzt bei wetter
> wind/regendicht (ok nicht bei stunden lagen dauereregen)
> das ganze für60euronen



Welche denn genau? Hast du einen Link? Weil Softshell
schimpft sich ja mitlerweile jede Jacke.

MFG Wastl


----------



## -Wally- (7. Dezember 2012)

Was Decathlon Klamotten angeht, da kann ich auch gut mitreden, weil ich auch regelmÃ¤Ãig am Shop vorbei komme und eine absolute Empfehlung kann ich abgeben fÃ¼r die "Quechua Bionnassay Softshelljacke". Ich habe schon seit ein paar Jahren eine im Einsatz und bin happy damit, hab mir, der Farbe wegen auch vor ein paar Monaten noch eine zweite gekauft. Die kostet online 60â¬ und vor Ort im Shop 50â¬. Ist eher fÃ¼r kÃ¼hleres Wetter gedacht und taugt fÃ¼r kÃ¼hleres Sommerwetter im Hochgebirge genauso wie fÃ¼rs Skifahren, wenns nicht gerade im JÃ¤nner bei Mistwetter aufm Gletscher ist. Hab damit auch schon zwei Stunden im krÃ¤ftigen Regen gestanden und alles ist trocken geblieben.

Zum biken hab ich Sommer wie winter eine blaue gÃ¼nstige, drei Lagen Hardshell von denen im Rucksack, die ist bei Regen absolut Wasserdicht und bei kÃ¤lte hat man damit auch ein angenehmes Klima, gestern hab ich damit auch noch bei Minusgraden eine Nacht-Schlammrunde gedreht. Drunter kommt ein Winter-Lauftrikot auch von Decathlon -sehr bequem und gut isolierend.
Unter meinen Race-Face und TLD Shorts trage ich auch nur noch die Gel-Radhosen von Decathlon...sehr bequem, und kÃ¶nnen auch locker mit doppel so teuren Hosen mithalten.
Ich kann jedem mal einen Gang durch die die Outdoor und Kletterabteilung in einem groÃen Decathlon Shop empfehlen...da findet sich so einiges. AuÃerdem sind einige Sachen im Shop noch gÃ¼nstiger als Online.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (7. Dezember 2012)

diese hier

da steht zwar nur wasserabweisend 
aber sie hält doch recht lang stand


----------



## Air-Wastl (7. Dezember 2012)

Danke, werd ich mal ausprobieren. Leider gibt es die
in L nur noch in Rot. Aber der Wald ist ja kein Laufsteg.

Hoffe ich werd da drin nicht zur Sauna.

MFG Wastl


----------



## ltdrace (7. Dezember 2012)

Air-Wastl schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> kennt einer von Euch die Fahrradjacke 7 von Decathlon? Ist die
> Winddicht?
> ...



Habe die Jacke bei Decathlon anprobiert. Diese ging leider nur bis zum oberen Teil der HÃ¼fte. Am RÃ¼cken ist die Jacke etwas lÃ¤nger. Ansonsten fand ich sie von der Verarbeitung her ganz gut. 

Gekostet hat ein Vorjahresmodell 29,90â¬(Schwarz-GrÃ¼n),.... das Aktuelle kostete 49,90â¬(Rot-Schwarz),.. und im Internet seh ich gerade die Jacke fÃ¼r 79,90â¬(Schwarz-Grau).

Tip: Guck heute noch bei Aldi (Aldi-Nord). Da gibt es Softshell SkiJacken fÃ¼r 29,99â¬. Habe mir gestern eine gekauft. Passt super. Werde die Jacke erstmal nur zum laufen nehmen,...irgendwann werd ich auch mit der ne Runde biken.

http://www.discounter-archiv.de/de/archiv/ALDI-Sued/2012-11-19/Skijacke-Softshell/1010620/ <-- so sehen die Jacken aus. Schwarz/Rot gibts fÃ¼r Herren.

GruÃ


----------



## Nforcer (7. Dezember 2012)

KarlTheodor schrieb:


> heißt das jetzt, dass du klein und dick bist?
> 
> du machst mir nicht gerade mut...



Hehe, nein. Habe wieder zu schnell geschrieben.
Also: Es ist recht unterschiedlich was die Passform angeht. Viele Jacken sind mir (1,96m - 90kg) zu kurz, und haben zu lange Ärmel.
Manche Sachen (eher wenige) passen mir dann doch ganz gut. 
Z.b. die Hosen aus der Radsportabteilung passen mir in XL gut, und sind von der Beinlänge auch mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## Air-Wastl (7. Dezember 2012)

ltdrace schrieb:


> Tip: Guck heute noch bei Aldi (Aldi-Nord). Da gibt es Softshell SkiJacken für 29,99.
> http://www.discounter-archiv.de/de/archiv/ALDI-Sued/2012-11-19/Skijacke-Softshell/1010620/ <-- so sehen die Jacken aus. Schwarz/Rot gibts für Herren.
> 
> Gruß



Glaub nicht das unser Aldi die noch hat. ISt ja schon 3 Wochen her.
Aber ich guck nachher mal. Müssen ja noch den Wocheneinkauf erledigen.

Dankte Trotzdem

MFG Wastl


----------



## lorenz4510 (7. Dezember 2012)

der forlaz 50 pulli war vor 3 jahren glaub ich breiter als das jetzige modell, das fleece selbst is bishen feiner geworden und vom gewicht her ist er auch leichter, ist aber nur grobe einschÃ¤tzung wie sich das fleece verÃ¤ndert hat.

der neue 20er fleece ist auf jeden fall mein tÃ¤glich in die arbeit dabei teil, das mit der aussen glatten seite gefÃ¤llt mir sehr gut, man kann ihn jetzt sehr gut mit anderer kleidung kombinieren.

und selbst fÃ¼r 7 euro find ich ihn geschenkt, im WSV wird er sÃ­cher 4â¬ oder so kosten.


----------



## KarlTheodor (7. Dezember 2012)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> der forlaz 50 pulli war vor 3 jahren glaub ich breiter als das jetzige modell, das fleece selbst is bishen feiner geworden und vom gewicht her ist er auch leichter, ist aber nur grobe einschätzung wie sich das fleece verändert hat.
> 
> der neue 20er fleece ist auf jeden fall mein täglich in die arbeit dabei teil, das mit der aussen glatten seite gefällt mir sehr gut, man kann ihn jetzt sehr gut mit anderer kleidung kombinieren.
> 
> und selbst für 7 euro find ich ihn geschenkt, im WSV wird er sícher 4 oder so kosten.


da das ding im produktvideo bei dem kleinen dicken mann immer noch recht leger fiel, habe ich mich nicht getraut das zu bestellen...


----------



## lorenz4510 (7. Dezember 2012)

welches ding bei welchem man?

aso das simple warm dings hab ich auch gekauft.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=at6MVgQM9nk"]Wed'ze SkiunterwÃ¤sche Simple Warm - YouTube[/nomedia] videobeweis lol

es is ok bishen weniger warm wie der 20er pulli dafür noch weicher und elastischer, vom preis her auf jeden fall ok und 1a verarbeitung.

 und die simple warm unterhose is richtig klasse, die hab ich im gebirge auf touren mit dabei zum schlafen im schlafsack oder als ersatzhose wenn die normale trocknet oder falls es wirklich mal -30° hat dann kommt sie unter die normale hose bei mir, kann man auch als thermounterhose verwenden unter ner jeans oder sonst was im alltage isw extrem leicht und angenehm zu tragen genau das gleiche material wie das oberteil.


----------



## KarlTheodor (7. Dezember 2012)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> welches ding bei welchem man?


na das 50er bei diesem mann:
https://www.decathlon.de/fleece-shirt-forclaz-50-herren-id_8192916.html
(auf video klicken!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (7. Dezember 2012)

der hat ne nummer zu gross an , im gebirge is sowas von vorteil, und es ist das modell vom letzten jahr der neue is bishen anders geschnitten.

wie gesagt jedes jahr verändert sich der pulli.
vergleich mal die nähte des pullis von deinem link und dem von diesem jahr.

das is das modell 2012 http://www.decathlon.de/fleeceshirt-forclaz-50-herren-id_8225531.html

der forlaz 20 war vor 2 jahren ein normaler 100g pulli jetzt is ein cooler hybrit pulli/shirt daraus geworden.


----------



## Air-Wastl (7. Dezember 2012)

Air-Wastl schrieb:


> Glaub nicht das unser Aldi die noch hat. ISt ja schon 3 Wochen her.
> Aber ich guck nachher mal. Müssen ja noch den Wocheneinkauf erledigen.
> 
> Dankte Trotzdem
> ...



Ich Zitiere mich mal selber und melde das ich noch eine ergattern konnte.
Bin mal gespannt wie die sich so schlägt. Etwas dick scheint sie mir zu sein.
Ich will aber kein Vorurteil abgeben. Mal morgen oder übermorgen testen.

MFG Wastl


----------



## ltdrace (7. Dezember 2012)

Air-Wastl schrieb:


> Ich Zitiere mich mal selber und melde das ich noch eine ergattern konnte.
> Bin mal gespannt wie die sich so schlägt. Etwas dick scheint sie mir zu sein.
> Ich will aber kein Vorurteil abgeben. Mal morgen oder übermorgen testen.
> 
> MFG Wastl



Freut mich, dass du eine ergattern konntest 

Das Angebot ist von gestern ! Bei Aldi auf der Seite gabs keinen Link mehr,....nurnoch die Artikel für nächste Woche. Die haben immer wieder diese Artikel im Angebot. Habe deshalb einen Link mit Bild aus dem Discounter Archiv gepostet(bisschen älter).

Die Jacke hat genug Taschen, die Kapuze lässt sich abnehmen, die Ärmel lassen sich via Klettverschluss schließen und man kann den unteren Teil der Jacke mitm Gummiband zuschnüren. Auch oben am Hals schließt die Jacke gut ab.

Wie gesagt, ich werde die Jacke erstmal zum laufen nehmen,...irgendwann werd ich auch damit biken wollen. Finde die Jacke vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ok. Jetzt fehlt nurnoch ein biketest 

Gruß


----------



## mz33 (2. Januar 2013)

Hat hier wer schonmal die Helme getestet?? Bin auf der Suche nach nem zweiten Helm neben meinem Fullface. Hatte den Sport ER von denen ins Auge gefasst, oder hat wer ne günstige Alternative in dem STil


----------



## Honigblume (2. Januar 2013)

Habe nen Helm von Decathlon, sitzt bei mir gut, sieht nicht schlecht aus, ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## schurwald-biker (2. Januar 2013)

Winterhose von Decathlon:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=606423


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Air-Wastl (14. Januar 2013)

ltdrace schrieb:


> Freut mich, dass du eine ergattern konntest
> 
> Das Angebot ist von gestern ! Bei Aldi auf der Seite gabs keinen Link mehr,....nurnoch die Artikel für nächste Woche. Die haben immer wieder diese Artikel im Angebot. Habe deshalb einen Link mit Bild aus dem Discounter Archiv gepostet(bisschen älter).
> 
> ...



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10222527&postcount=2239

Hier meine kleine Einschätzung von der Jacke.

Was kannst du zu der Jacke sagen?

MFG Wastl


----------



## Uni560 (14. Januar 2013)

Also ich finde die Oberteile fallen sehr kurz aus, bzw. eine Nummer kleiner, als ich es gewohnt bin. Trage normalerweise XL-XXL und muss hier teilweise zu XXXL greifen.
Bei den Hosen ist es auch komisch. XL kneift am Bauch und bei XXL sind mir die Beine viel zu lang. Ich bekomme im Decathlon also leider keine passende Oberbekleidung :-(

Womit ich allerdings sehr zufrieden bin, sind die Funktionsshirts von Domyos. Trage die aktuell im Fitnessstudio. Die trocknen sehr schnell ab und die Haut ist gut belüftet!
http://www.decathlon.de/t-shirt-tee-good-250-herren-id_8202361.html

Für den Preis werde ich mir wohl noch mal ein paar kaufen.


----------



## tobi-wan (14. Januar 2013)

Generell scheint für Decathlon zu gelten: 1 Nummer größer bestellen als normal. 

Ich habe mir vor kurzem die "Lange Fahrradhose mit Membran" für 45e gekauft:
http://www.decathlon.de/lange-fahrradhose-mit-membran-id_8181417.html
Bei 1,80/74kg passt L ganz gut, die Träger könnten bisserl länger sein stört aber nicht. Hose bei ~ -2° für 2h getestet, hat recht warm gehalten, das Polster ist auch sehr bequem. An den Knien ist der Stoff nochmal dicker, allerdings komischerweise nicht am ganzen Knie, was nochmal besser wäre (sieht man auch auf den Bildern). Ist allerdings nicht 100% winddicht, auf langen Abfahrten kühlt man damit wahrscheinlich schon irgendwas aus. Für das ständige Auf und Ab im Odenwald passt's aber. 

Fahrradüberschuhe http://www.decathlon.de/uberschuhe-3-neopren-id_8015271.html
Fallen auch recht klein aus, die 44-47 Größe bekomme ich gerade so noch auf meine normalen 43er Schuhe drauf. Scheinen auch ihren Dienst zu tun, ich hatte mir normalen Turnschuhe (Adidas Samba) + dicke Socken + Überschuhe nach 2h bei -2° nur leicht kühle Zehen. 

Fahrradjacke 7 mit Membran
http://www.decathlon.de/fahrradjacke-7-mit-membran-id_8217675.html
Hatte ich mir in M bestellt, war leider an den Achseln zu eng, die Reißverschlüsse für die Lüftung drücken unangenehm ein. Hat am unteren Jackenrand ein Bündchen. Nicht getestet.


----------

